

QuickSnapr - Web Intents + Web cam API = Win - kinlan
http://www.quicksnapr.com/

======
kinlan
You need to run Chrome Dev Channel or Canary with --enable-media-stream to get
it to use your Web Cam, otherwise you are stuck with my Ugly Mug for 30
seconds.

